# Stay Safe



## Bishop (Apr 6, 2015)

So this happened a few miles from my place last night. Don't know the details as to who it was.

http://toronto.ctvnews.ca/man-killed-in-collision-with-farm-equipment-hauled-by-tractor-1.2375311

Stay safe people.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow, not to make light of the situation, but a hit and run in a tractor?

We just don't move stuff at night anymore, way too many morons who pay little to no attention to whats going on around them or paying all their attention to their cell phone.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 6, 2015)

Seems they have the person now and have charged him with criminal negligence causing death and failing to stop at the scene.

http://www.stcatharinesstandard.ca/2015/05/14/serious-crash-in-west-lincoln


----------



## PackMan2170 (Oct 6, 2014)

I hope they throw the book at this jackass for failing to stop and render aid. That is a bunch of crap.

Anybody wanna wager that he had been partaking in a few too many brewskis and that's why he ran?

Nice job making farmers look bad.....


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

We were lucky with all of our ground within a few miles of the dairy. Knew a couple of farmers who had farms 30 miles away. When they traded equipment, they always kept a set at their distant farms: tractor, planter, combine. Usually no-till, or might have a bit of tillage equipment. One alrge machine shed with everything locked up and a security system, all so they didn't have to transport equipment.

Always thought this was a bit wasteful, but articles like this makes the idea of separate sets of equipment seem a lot more reasonable


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

This disk is about 14' wide and we stick these LED magnetic flashers on now when ever it's on the road. People coming towards the tractor really seem to take notice. Some move off the road when they see them, they never did that before.


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

I move stuff at night all the time but I make sure that it's not over with and it's well Lit, i mean I'm lit up like a Christmas tree both implement and tractor and I've never had any problems. I have found the more lights you have the better drivers take you seriously. My 1970s tractors all have turning signals, emergency beacons, and LEDs on them and low beam flood lights to light up implements and the perimeter .


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Grateful11 said:


> This disk is about 14' wide and we stick these LED magnetic flashers on now when ever it's on the road. People coming towards the tractor really seem to take notice. Some move off the road when they see them, they never did that before.


Did the same with our Hiniker, it's the widest piece we transport and it had no lights as original equipment, mounted flashers on the outside of the main frame so when folded they are even with the edge of it, people seem to pay more attention it seems, now they leave a few feet of room when they fly by us at 60 mph.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

In some areas night time might be safer to transport equipment due to more traffic during the day. But you have to be lit up and still paying attention.


----------

